# SPEED HD



## Bogey62 (Dec 1, 2002)

Does anyone know why Dish has not picked up SPEED in HD yet? I sure would love to watch the motocross and F1 races in HD!


----------



## FastNOC (Sep 11, 2007)

it's been in HD for about a month

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=157762


----------



## Bogey62 (Dec 1, 2002)

Mine says I don't subscribe to it, even though I have the Gold package with HD. It doesn't mapdown either.

Called Dish. The guy had to take my HD Gold off and reset it. Now I have all my HD back, including SPEED.

Thanks for the info FastNOC.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

Bogey62 said:


> Mine says I don't subscribe to it, even though I have the Gold package with HD. It doesn't mapdown either.
> 
> Called Dish. The guy had to take my HD Gold off and reset it. Now I have all my HD back, including SPEED.
> 
> Thanks for the info FastNOC.


Bogey62, was wondering if your 722 is networked or not?


----------



## Bogey62 (Dec 1, 2002)

GrumpyBear said:


> Bogey62, was wondering if your 722 is networked or not?


As in, hooked to my router so I can program it over the Internet? Yes.


----------



## AppliedAggression (Aug 16, 2003)

Do you have the Gold package with HD add on, or the Turbo HD Gold? I have the Turbo HD gold and was wondering if I should be getting Speed HD?


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

Speed HD is not in the Turbo HD packages, as is not FX HD, Nick, MTV, VH1, Fox News and Fox Business.


----------



## Bogey62 (Dec 1, 2002)

AppliedAggression said:


> Do you have the Gold package with HD add on, or the Turbo HD Gold? I have the Turbo HD gold and was wondering if I should be getting Speed HD?


I have the Classic Silver package with the HD Gold add-on. I had Platinum, but dropped it. I didn't think the obscure channels in Platinum were worth $10/mo.


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

Bogey62 said:


> I have the Classic Silver package with the HD Gold add-on. I had Platinum, but dropped it. I didn't think the obscure channels in Platinum were worth $10/mo.


You should have Speed HD then. Many people have had to call Dish and ask them to resend authorization for some of these new stations.

"DISH Network(R) Introduces New National HD Channels
--Leads All TV Service Providers with More Than 140 National HD Channels

ENGLEWOOD, Colo., May 8, 2009 /PRNewswire-FirstCall via COMTEX News Network/ -- Today, DISH Network(R) introduces the high definition feeds of: FX, SPEED, Fashion TV (FTV), Logo and MavTV, fortifying its HD superiority and bringing its total national HD count to more than 140 channels. 
...
FX HD and SPEED HD are located in DISH Network's Classic Silver 200 HD programming package and above... FTV HD, Logo and MavTV HD are available in PlatinumHD, ...
"


----------



## MadScientist (Dec 1, 2004)

Can you let us know what channels these are since I too don’t see them!

Thanks!!


----------



## Bogey62 (Dec 1, 2002)

tnsprin said:


> You should have Speed HD then. Many people have had to call Dish and ask them to resend authorization for some of these new stations.
> 
> "DISH Network(R) Introduces New National HD Channels
> --Leads All TV Service Providers with More Than 140 National HD Channels
> ...


Yep, I called the same night I posted that message. They had to shut them off and fire them up again. Now they are all there.


----------



## davethestalker (Sep 17, 2006)

24 Hours of Le Mans looks spectacular.


----------

